# Any advice about this ultrasonic cleaner for steeping?



## Zucas (9/11/15)

Has anyone ever used one of these exact ultrasonic cleaners for steeping , I know its a bit small but only want to seep 50ml or so at a time , says it has a 99min timer so should be fine to use right ?

will it work ?


----------



## method1 (9/11/15)

That'll work.. i wouldn't personally run it longer than 30 mins at a time.


----------



## blujeenz (9/11/15)

That will do the trick, they're 50w on high 30w on low and I've used mine to make liposomal Vitamin C, 99sec timer not min.
They heat up a lot quicker without any liquid in them, so you might need to cover the bottom 10mm to 20mm with water and then toss the bottles in like a hot bath.
I discovered the heatsinks for the power transistors had no thermal paste or any other type of thermal coupling, instead a text *NOTE* in the instruction manual which reads, _“A 2min rest is required after 5mins of continuous use, a 10min rest would be needed after operating it 5 times.”_
So I took mine apart and slapped some thermal paste on the mosfets. (IRFZ44N about R8 at mantech)

I run mine for 12min and then the vit C mix hits 30 degree C which is too hot. So I pop the whole contraption into the fridge for an hour to let it cool.
It does have thermal cutout so I dont imagine you can burn it out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (10/11/15)

It's not 99 minutes. It's only 30 minutes anyway, but that is a good time. Anything less than 30 minutes I won't take.


----------



## Zucas (10/11/15)

30 min you sure ? Isn't it max 99 sec then you have to restart the machine ?


----------



## zadiac (10/11/15)

I checked the model number online. Only 30mins. Where did you see it's 99 minutes?











http://www.dhgate.com/store/product/220v-0-5-quot-led-display-mini-ultrasonic/256129100.html


----------



## Zucas (10/11/15)

*Specifications:*
Color: Yellow
Material: Plastic + Stainless Steel
Display: LED
Power Supply: AC 220V 50Hz
Tank Capacity: 600ml
Power: 30W/50W Optional
Operating Frequency: 40-80 KHz
Working Time: 0-99 Minutes
Dimensions18.5 * 14.5 * 9cm / 7.3 * 5.7 * 3.54in (L * W * H)
Item Weight: 586g / 20.68oz
Package Size: 21.5 * 16 * 12cm / 8.46 * 6.3 * 4.72in (L * W * H)
Package Weight: 738g / 26.05o


----------



## blujeenz (10/11/15)

Heres a local seller, they all have the same 30/50 watt innards so dont fret on the model no too much. Mine is a 99sec count down timer which you have to repeatedly press.
http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/2076...Cleaner_For_Jewelry_Glasses_Dentures_etc.html

They kinda suck at cleaning, I got mine from a cellphone repairer as it was obviously not working for him with regards to cleaning cellphone pcb's.


----------



## zadiac (10/11/15)

Zucas said:


> *Specifications:*
> Color: Yellow
> Material: Plastic + Stainless Steel
> Display: LED
> ...



I have found multiple times that the sellers of these cheap UC's up the minutes to sell the item. That is why I went searching. If you want to believe them (like I did with the crap I have) then go ahead bud and buy it. Hope they don't lie to you and that it's really 99 minutes, though I doubt it as I've never come accross a cheap one with a timer more than 3 minutes or so.
The ones that really do 30 minutes or more are all above R800 to R2000. It's just a heads up for you. Use it, don't use it. Good luck.


----------



## method1 (10/11/15)

99 mins would be way too long to use a cheap USC anyway. It'd fry itself and boil your juice in the process


----------



## Zucas (10/11/15)

zadiac said:


> I have found multiple times that the sellers of these cheap UC's up the minutes to sell the item. That is why I went searching. If you want to believe them (like I did with the crap I have) then go ahead bud and buy it. Hope they don't lie to you and that it's really 99 minutes, though I doubt it as I've never come accross a cheap one with a timer more than 3 minutes or so.
> The ones that really do 30 minutes or more are all above R800 to R2000. It's just a heads up for you. Use it, don't use it. Good luck.




Howsit ,I do believe you


----------



## Zucas (10/11/15)

Ok guys ,, just got one today and believe it or not , it is 99min , but doing it for 15min with a 10 min rest between

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (10/11/15)

I've got the 30min unit like this. Works well but annoying that the tank area isn't detachable.so once I'm done I need to unplug and lug it over to the sink and then dump the water out. 

Also 30min gets very hot at 50w so just be a bit careful. 

*on a side note - don't leave stuff in the cleaner for too long. I did a major pit stop cleaning every dripper of mine and then went out for supper, got back to every o ring being swollen and needing replacement

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Zucas (11/11/15)

Ok so just a report back , i have had my juice in the UC for 4 hours now and still no colour change or change in flavor ? anyone else with this problem ??


----------



## method1 (11/11/15)

The colour might not change.. i wouldn't worry about that. Colour change is often a function of the nicotine oxidising which you don't want anyway.
This is just my personal opinion about USCs - they do speed things up a little, but there's just no substitute for time.
They can also be somewhat detrimental, I've found that if the temperature gets too high (even under 40c) it can kill the flavour.
Let it rest for a few hours or overnight and try it again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zucas (11/11/15)

Cool will let it do that , i have been using ice water from the fridge so the temp never goes over 20 deg , but will let it breath...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (12/11/15)

Its the ultrasonic transducer that causes the heat (due to economical design), more than the switches (mosfets) - just replace water (with cold water) more often and you can run them indefinitely.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

